# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Inenting Baarmoederhalskanker

## Sylvia93

Hooi,

Ook ik heb een uitnodiging gekregen voor de inenting (val er nog net onder, januari 1993)
Maar er zijn zo ongelofelijk veel dingen over gezegd dat ik het gewoon echt niet meer weet :S
Volgens de GGD werkt de inenting niet als je al geslachtsgemeenschap hebt gehad, en zo niet werkt de prik maar 5/6 jaar.
Iemand heeft wat voor me opgezocht en kwam op deze site terecht :
*http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...ontbreekt.html*
Als ik dit zo gelezen heb brengt het me best wel wat angst aan... Maar er zijn ook weer kranten/tijdschriften die hele andere dingen publiceren over dat het juist wel goed en lang werkt... Ik snap er eerlijk gezegd echt helemaal niks meer van en ben behoorlijk aan het twijfelen geslagen, als de bovenstaande site moet geloven zeg ik absoluut nee!, maar als ik dan weer positieve dingen erover lees denk ik echt sja misschien is het wel goed:S
Overigens denkt m'n moeder er nu ook zo over dat ze eigenlijk liever niet heeft dat ik de prik ga halen.
Iemand goede tips over de geloofwaardigheid van de argumenten?

xxx

----------


## Déylanna

Hey syl,

Om heel eerlijk te zijn heb ik het ook niet zo op die vaccinatie. Echt niet!!!
Er word inderdaad zoveel negatief over gepraat nu in de media etc. dat ik me eigen ook afvraag wat nou goed is en wat niet. Ik krijg die prik niet (val er ver buiten haha) maar als ik hem had kunnen krijgen had ik zeker overwogen om hem niet te halen. Ik vind het maar een raar iets zo. Op zo'n manier, zoals er nu negatieve dingen over gezegd en geschreven word, worden de mensen die de vaccinatie wel krijgen, behoorlijk angst etc in gepraat.

knuffffff
Déylanna

----------


## Sylvia93

Hee,

Ja idd dat heb ik nu ook echt heel erg, er worden zoveel dingen over verteld!
En ik heb t er net ook nog over gehad met mn vriend en ook hij vind het een twijfelachtig verhaal en wilt ook niet dat ik straks rare bijwerkingen ga krijgen, op die site staat dat je lichaam het virus zelf kan verstoten, en dat die vaccinatie de kans op baarmoederhalskanker zelfs kan vergroten.
Dus ik denk ook niet dat ik hem ga halen, omdat ik zelf al zoveel twijfel kan ik het beter maar niet doen denk ik.

Knuff xxx

----------


## ikke64

Hoi,

Voor deze enting is het vooral belangrijk dat je nog niet besmet bent! Dus nog geen sexueel contact hebt gehad. Elke enting heeft zijn risico's. Maar de moderne entingen zijn erg veilig en kennen weinig problemen. Indien je nog geen sexueel verkeer hebt gehad raad ik aan op de kleine risico's voor lief te nemen en de neting te halen. De kanker die je er mee kunt voorkomen is echt een veel groter risico. Heb je al sexueel verkeer gehad, sla dan over. In ieder geval krijgt mijn dochter van 11 echt deze enting.

gr John

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi,

Sja dat is idd het probleem, ik ben al 16 heb een vaste vriend, dus regelmatig seks, en ik had al zo begrepen dat je met enting net zoveel kans zou hebben op bhk als zonder de enting.
Bij ons in de regio enten ze pas bij kinderen van 12 tot 15 (leeftijden kloppen niet echt want ik ben al 16 maar hoor er toch bij omdat het vanaf het jaar 1993 tot 1996 is)
Dus ik ga idd ook maar de enting overslaan.

Gr Sylvia,

----------

